# Stamping a dial



## jpaul (Feb 11, 2008)

Last December I was frightened by the task of stamping digits on the dial of a Boring Head that I had just completed. After posting my fears in the Tips and Trick section and receiving some encouragement from the group, I tackled the problem.

As cautioned a slight amount of grinding was necessary to get my stamps flat and consistent in width. I patterned a fixture similar to that described by John Bogstandard and Lugnut. Then it was a matter of aligning the punch holder vertical and centered to the scribed lines. Next I had to hammer the punch into my one and only dial. 

The end result was acceptable but this is one of those jobs that requires practice and patience.

By the way, for anyone wanting to build this boring head, Guy Lautard published plans for this BH with several worthwhile modifications. Most notably a revised graduated dial that looks great and appears to be easier to fabricate. 

http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x101/Paul_chretien/dial_stamp2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 11, 2008)

That boring head looks pretty good! Nice job on it. 

Eric


----------



## Bernd (Feb 12, 2008)

A very nice lean job. Looks pretty professional to me.

Bernd


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice job!

I love a little brass on the tooling. Gun blue is also a nice accent. Brownell's and others sell some great bluing creams these days that are easy to use and leave a nice finish.

Best,

BW


----------

